# Ideal batteries for RX200S



## AhVape (29/9/16)

Hi guys
For a RX200s, which batteries would be ideal.
I have read a few battery related threads but can't seem to decide 
Do I just go for the normal Samsung 25R 2500mah or do I go for something else?


----------



## RichJB (29/9/16)

Pegasus Vapor Academy has a couple of handy charts to give you an idea of what is best. For a triple-cell mod, unless you're vaping consistently at well above 100W, 3000mAh batteries are the most efficient, i.e. LG chocs or Samsung 30Q. You won't be stressing the batteries' amp output so longer battery life is a better deal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Igno (29/9/16)

On the RX200S, I get the best battery life on LG HG2 and Sony VTC6 3000mah batteries, tried Samsung 25R and it's okay but if you don't vape at 150Watts and upwards, the 3000mah batteries are definitely the way to go. Personally I never go over 120Watts, but even at 150watts on a 3 cell regulated mod you will only be drawing 16-17 amps which is well within the specs for the HG2 and VTC6 batteries which are rated at 20amps and 19amps respectively.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AhVape (29/9/16)

Thanks guys 
I'm going to be coupling it to a Smok TFV8


----------

